# Irony!



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 25, 2009)

Irony.  You're doing it right.


----------



## RJS (Mar 25, 2009)

I just see a little blue box with a question mark.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 25, 2009)

Really?  It works on mine.  Let me try this again with just the link.

http://memeparty.com/i/2d31a910ff81a0ea4c73f99da212efcf.jpg


----------



## owls84 (Mar 25, 2009)

Classic.


----------



## RJS (Mar 25, 2009)

I see it now.  Maybe its the firewall at work.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 26, 2009)

Possibly.


----------

